# Inverter/UPS problem



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a Sukam Cosmic Dogital Home UPS  with External Batteries. 
Our house has 2 lines..
One is direct electricity and the other is electricity through Inverter.

This morning we used Room heater for drying our mattress after doggie peed on it. 
There has been no power cut since yesterday.

 So after few hours all electricity in the Invertor line went out.

Currently there is electricity being supplied to Inverter..and  the left most light on invertor (Mains On) is blinking. And once every few seconds the Invertor makes a "Click" sound . Inverter line is dead

When we switch off power to Invertor and the inverter runs on battery....then everything works. Inverter line is active.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 24, 2015)

*fuse @ back of inverter blew off/MCB tripped. *

when power was available you used the inverter power line for the room heater?
it must have drawn much current than the inverter line can support hence it blew off/MCB tripped


----------

